# (NY) Wanted - FC/AFC stud with NO Lean Mac & EIC/CNM clear



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

To breed to Grady bitch with all health clearances .PM here or call 845.866.0183 or 845.887.3034 . Thanks .


----------

